# algorithm to decode production date from last 7 digits of VIN



## bmw-md (Apr 5, 2007)

hi,
does anybody know how to obtain date of production (month/year) from BMW VIN code

like this site http://www.realoem.com/bmw/select.do

do you know some Perl/PHP scripts that can do this

all the bests,
lilly


----------



## dbtheo (Apr 24, 2006)

bmw-md said:


> hi,
> does anybody know how to obtain date of production (month/year) from BMW VIN code
> 
> like this site http://www.realoem.com/bmw/select.do
> ...


what is the vin# you are searching?


----------

